# Drain placement/removal



## flmoore (May 7, 2009)

I work for a Bariatric surgeon who place's and removes Jackson-Pratt drainage tubes. I don't know the correct code for the placement and removal.
we just started this practice, and I have not had to use these codes before.
Does anyone know how to code this?
Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## aguelfi (May 8, 2009)

they are included in the sx package.


----------



## FractalMind (May 21, 2009)

Hi flmoore5, your msg regarding Drain placement/removal is from 2007, have you find the code? I code anesthesia and can't find the appropiate surgical code.

Thanks,
Erika.


----------

